# Jackson 7 string Zoraxe = HOLY SHIT



## Sebastian (Nov 27, 2006)

Just ...


----------



## Michael (Nov 27, 2006)

Seen it, pretty cool.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 27, 2006)

not really my thing but still....


----------



## nyck (Nov 27, 2006)

Scarry!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 27, 2006)

holy cow that's ugly, looks like a george lynch axe.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 27, 2006)

Now what the f*ck is this?


----------



## Drache713 (Nov 27, 2006)

...isn't this the same guitar that Nintendo was giving away back in the day as some sort of Zelda promotion, or am I just losing it?


----------



## Shannon (Nov 27, 2006)

YUCK. Did the WASP or Krokus guys forget to pick up their custom?


----------



## Hawksmoor (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks unplayable...


----------



## Oguz286 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Nov 27, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


>



+ 1


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 27, 2006)

Hardly my favorite Jackson, but I did always think it was interesting...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's a great add for how good the talents of the Jackson CS staff are, but it's ugly as sin and to own it you need to bend over and lube up for Ed Roman.

Just checked, he wants $13,500 for it!


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 27, 2006)

Wonder how it sounds and plays? Stuff like this is useless IMO unless it can actually be used. But as long as it could be used for a main guitar, I'm all for crazy looking stuff. The wilder the better. 

Naturally, it's completely out of my price range. Ha.


----------



## Samer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ugly guitar IMO, its cool however how the fretboard is painted.


----------



## b3n (Nov 27, 2006)

That thing rulez d00d.

No really, that's awesome.


----------



## Days Break (Nov 27, 2006)

:O

if it was beign given away i'd swim the english chanel for it


----------



## Gamba (Nov 27, 2006)

what is that?
discovery channel's jackson?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like something GWAR would play.


----------



## Regor (Nov 27, 2006)

There's one in the HRC Casino in Vegas. There's only 7 made. I'd love to get my hands on one.


----------



## Hush (Nov 27, 2006)

Drache713 said:


> ...isn't this the same guitar that Nintendo was giving away back in the day as some sort of Zelda promotion, or am I just losing it?



winner!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd hang it on a wall in a room I barely go in.


----------



## SeanC (Nov 27, 2006)

I remember entering the Nintendo conteset a long time ago to win one of those. I didnt even play guitar. Never occured to me it was a seven string either.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 27, 2006)

"Ooooooh, baracuda!"


Or is it an angler fish?


----------



## skinhead (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw that on a photobucket, for a punk band, no? i like to play that...


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 27, 2006)

Shannon said:


> YUCK. Did the WASP or Krokus guys forget to pick up their custom?



lmao Shannon - I immediately thought Wasp also


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 28, 2006)

Atleast its a 7...


----------



## Vince (Nov 28, 2006)

That guitar is so ugly, if I owned it, I'd just HAVE to get back into doing church music and take that bad boy to a mass with me


----------



## Drew (Nov 28, 2006)

That's hideous, but I'm with Vince. Imagine busting out "Amazing Grace" on that.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 28, 2006)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Atleast its a 7...



6, 7 or 16(!) strings, still is pretty scary imo.
Not to show to little children


----------



## Stitch (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice firewood! How flammable is that finish?


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Nov 28, 2006)

Damnit! That's what my dad puked out two weeks ago. Now I remember... FUCK!!!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 28, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> not really my thing but still....





That thing is wild, too much for me, cool design though.


----------



## Zoraxe7 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> Looks unplayable...




Nope, it's playable. I have one, and I'm actually looking to sell it. If anyone is interested, contact me.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2008)

Mastodon said:


> "Ooooooh, baracuda!"





Wow.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2008)

Zoraxe7 said:


> Nope, it's playable. I have one, and I'm actually looking to sell it. If anyone is interested, contact me.



Seriously, did you need to bump this two year old thread just to say that?


----------



## wes225 (Oct 18, 2008)

theres no pic.......????


----------



## winterlover (Oct 19, 2008)

wes225 said:


> theres no pic.......????



i don't see it either


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 19, 2008)

Zoraxe7 said:


> Nope, it's playable. I have one, and I'm actually looking to sell it. If anyone is interested, contact me.



Holy thread resurrection Batman !

If you have some pics.. just post them up...
and for the rest...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 19, 2008)

wes225 said:


> theres no pic.......????





winterlover said:


> i don't see it either



'Cuz this thread is freaking 2 years old.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 19, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman !
> 
> If you have some pics.. just post them up...
> and for the rest...



thats a 7 string? I'd play it


----------



## MattMorose (Oct 19, 2008)

I think that thing is fucking awesome. It really looks a lot like the guitar Link in his Zora form plays. I kill for that... mainly because I'm a die hard Zelda fan haha.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 19, 2008)

MattMorose said:


> I think that thing is fucking awesome. It really looks a lot like the guitar Link in his Zora form plays. I kill for that... mainly because I'm a die hard Zelda fan haha.



Link is awesome  I got hooked on the N64 Ocrina Of Time game. i also played NES and Gameboy Zeldas  

Ok ok Back on topic. I have seen this pic I think at Ed Romans site. I'd think it looks cool


----------



## metaljohn (Oct 19, 2008)

gross.


<--------- haha


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 19, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Link is awesome  I got hooked on the N64 Ocrina Of Time game. i also played NES and Gameboy Zeldas
> 
> Ok ok Back on topic. I have seen this pic I think at Ed Romans site. I'd think it looks cool


 

Didn't you know that Ed Roman designed that guitar? He just didn't feel like sueing jackson at the time. 

Anyways Rep Points for Ocarina of Time. That game rules (I play it all the time)


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 20, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Didn't you know that Ed Roman designed that guitar? He just didn't feel like sueing jackson at the time.
> 
> Anyways Rep Points for Ocarina of Time. That game rules (I play it all the time)



Woo, Ocrina Of time Rep!!  yeah I beat it at a friends house befor his dad (Who played it alot) it was cool  


And Yeah He also Designed KxK and Ibanez and PRS and etc. etc. etc.


----------



## jrf8 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice red x


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 21, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> nice red x






thats not a red X.


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2008)

No.

It's not.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 22, 2008)

why hasnt that kid been banned or something?


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2008)

Good question...

I remember seeing this thread like 2 years ago or so...


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 22, 2008)

someone else bumped the thread but the jrf8 kid is getting annoying


----------



## metalhead9838772 (Oct 19, 2012)

Costs 20,000$... TWENTY THOUSANDS!!!!! Not worth it at all IMO!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2012)

Bump number two! We're on a fucking roll!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 19, 2012)

Four years old folks, lets look at the dates before posting.


----------

